# Bring new kitten home



## luckyfarmer (Nov 20, 2014)

Just want to share with you that in about two hours I will see my baby kitten gal in adoption centre and will bring her home. but apart from having the excitement and happiness of getting a new kitten, these days I thought so much about my lovey little kitten boy who passed away 2 months ago. I have shared in the "rainbow bridge" forum with my story about my kitten boy's death due to a very tragic accident at home, which brought my family lots of pain and tears. I won't know how much I love this kid before I lost him, and the things happened bring me many new insights. right after his death I tried to make everyday easier to get through by visiting and playing with feral cats in the park near my home at night, and I will always remember some of them who are particularly affectionate that warm my heart quite a bit. and I've started my volunteering work in animal shelter, cleaning cats kennel, so i can memorize Fok in a humble and meaningful way. I love the new kitten on first sight, and feel that I should bring her home. I am not sure if two months is long enough for the mourning. It still hurts so much. I "talked" to Fok (his picture) several time these days, about how much I love him and I am still loving and missing him, and bringing a new kitten doesn't mean I forgot him. I really hope I can fully embrace this little gal and give her my love that I want to give so so much.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I adopt senior cats on a regular basis. As soon as one passes (sometimes the same day!) I feel the pain of the emptiness and start looking for another life to save. It does not mean I love or miss them any less. Saving a life should never be a replacement and I would never look at it that way. This new kitten girl (do we have a name yet?) should be a joy to you, just like Fok was. Don't feel guilty about being happy, Fok would not want you to be too sad. Be happy that you are grieving him in your own way - he would want that. Looking forward to seeing pics of new baby girl.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Lucky Farmer I was just thinking about you and how you were doing after that awful time with little Fok. So I am so happy to read this thread. Fok will always have a place in your heart but I bet he is pleased that another kitten gets to share his mom.
I bet everyone at home is ready and looking forward to seeing your new girl and everywhere is Kitten safe for the new arrival.
Cannot wait to see the photos of your new girl.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

luckyfarmer said:


> right after his death I tried to make everyday easier to get through by visiting and playing with feral cats in the park near my home at night, and I will always remember some of them who are particularly affectionate that warm my heart quite a bit. and I've started my volunteering work in animal shelter, cleaning cats kennel, so i can memorize Fok in a humble and meaningful way.


After I lost Simon was when I started volunteering as well, and I agree it is a good way to memorialize little Fok in a way that is helpful to other animals. It is admirable you channeled your grief into this positive action.

Fok was adorable and made a significant impact on your life. You will never replace him. Your new kitten will be a recipient for your love in her own unique way and will also find a special, but different, place in your heart.


----------

